# Twinkies making a comeback



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Twinkies will be coming back....March 2013.

I heard it on Fox News, so it has to be true.

Also see: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ds-newsxml


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We bought some zingers yesterday,Dolly Madison is making them. they were gooooood :O||:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Too little too late, Little Debbie chocolate pies have filled the void.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dolly Madison was the original manufacturer of "Zingers".


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> Dolly Madison was the original manufacturer of "Zingers".


Just saying that they were as good or better than Hostess,even though they were combined with them


----------

